# fly rods?



## bodenhamerb (May 19, 2010)

ok, i just got the new tibor signature 7/8 and wanna match it up perfectly so what is yalls opinions on the 8wt orvis helios tip flex vs sage xi3 vs sage tcx vs g-loomis cc glx? thanks


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

I love my Xi3 but I'm not impressed with customer service (snapped tips happen). G-loomis on the other hand... Has both.


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Let's get ready to rumble!!!! ;D

Just kidding, but this could get real interesting real quick.

Best $700/$800 range rod, the Xi3, best 2 rods (the 7 and an 8) for a little over $500, the BVK 7 & 8 (6 is super too and the 3 rods together would still be less than the Sage and others, I think). Just my opinion. 

Seriously, cast em all and get the one that suits your style, there really are no bad sticks out there anymore, just real good and slightly better! Again, just my opinion. 

Sweet reel, by the way!!! 

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## Flyguy22 (Feb 23, 2008)

Helios 7wt Tip Flex... then jump straight to the Helios 10wt.. Best casting saltwater rods in the Helios series for inshore.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Like already stated...go cast them all and see which one fits your style the best. Now that said I have a matching set of custom built Sage Xi3 in 8, 10, and 12 wts and they rock!


----------



## Lappy_16 (Nov 5, 2007)

You need to cast them yourself to see want feels best to *you*.
I have not casted a helios or glx, but I have casted xi3, tcx, and reg cross current. For me the tcx is too fast, it shoots line like a cannon, but I have a hard time feeling the line, also i assume close shots would be a bit tuff.

The xi3 is awesome, super light and just plain smooth casting, its fast enough but not too much to where its hard to feel it load.

The cross current (3pc) is pretty light, its a little slower but you can feel the line so much with this rod.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

I prefer the Xi3 and TCX over the CGLX. Between the Sage rods the TCX was better for me than the Xi3. My opinion only.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

I have Xi2s in an 8, 10 and 11.  I think the Xi3 is very similar and a great casting rod but I agree with Sage's recent customer service problems.  I have heard (and seen personally, 5wt shattered on me in mid cast) the Helios can be brittle and prone to shattering.  The Loomis GLX CC was a little stiff for me but still a nice rod.   

Honestly in this price range I don't think you could pick a real dog, they are all sweet rods.  One rod that has not been mentioned is the Hardy pro-axis.  I have had the opportunity to fish with one recently and this will be my next purchase in a 9wt.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2011)

I have personally casted the Helios 7wt in a 10 to 15 knt cross wind and it shot that line like a rocket out to 80ft and on the money. And there customer service is one of the best in the industry. No questions asked and is good for 25 yrs.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

The Sage Xi3 7-9 are all great rods! The TCX in 7 or 8wt is a nice stick but wouldn't be my first pick for my everyday fishing were casts are generally very short. I got to cast the Hardy ProAxis it's nice but not crazy about spending $700 on a rod made in Korea. When I am spending that kind of $$$ I want a US made rod. All that said everything you mentioned is a great choice just find what fits your casting style best. I usually cast a rod I like more than a few times before pulling the trigger and try to cast your favorites side by side if possible.


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Make sure you bring YOUR reel and line when you go to cast some rods. A brand new line will feel pretty good on any rod, especially when there is no fly on the leader!


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a G.Loomis Crosscurrent (non-GLX) 8wt. 3pc that is used, but in excellent condition. The rod comes with a rod sock and Loomis Rod Tube.

$275 shipped, if interested.

There is absolutely nothing wrong with the rod. I'm swapping all of my rods over to Scott rods, so this one needs to go.

Thank you,
Bob


----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

md's post hits the nail on the head in the first sentence. that said, the helios 8 wt is great, so is the loomis (though i think i threw a one piece). i also own some xp's that i love. 
but it's your personal preference. throw them all. then choose.


----------



## bodenhamerb (May 19, 2010)

thanks for all the replies, i did go try each out and my favorite was the TCX(95ft btw and i normally can only go 60), but it is a distance rod and idk if i would rele need that much power when fishing but that was my favorite for accuracy, distance, and feel, the loomis was rele flexible and actually made my arm hurt and the xi3 was right inbetween the two, but im putting a sinking tip line on so i think that the extra weight will make the tcx bend alitttle more.


----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

so, the tcx? they kill. but again, it's personal preference. one of the other guys also made a good point when you're trying these... a new line feels great on any rod, and throwing without a fly also feels great. make sure to take this into acct. also, if you sight fish, remember you're almost never gonna make a 95 foot shot. better to have a rod that allows you to make an accurate 20-40 foot shot.


----------



## bodenhamerb (May 19, 2010)

the line i tried it with was pretty beat up....but i no im not going to be making 90ft casts all day i was just saying how much dang power this thing had, but it did great at 50-60ft, hitting the bottom of a stop sign almost 5 times in a row, and with a fly and sinking line i think it'll slow it down a little and be easier to cast in the 40ft range. out of them all this was the nicest rod ive ever casted, (i love fast action tapers btw)


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

The TCX in 6-8wt are fantastic!!! The 9 and 10wt are a little too much IMHO. I've got a few Xi3's and love them even though they may not cast as far as the TCX in the parking lot.


----------



## phwhite101 (Mar 3, 2010)

If you're going to shell out $700-$800 for a rod why not try the Thomas and Thomas, Winston or Scott rods. Then again if you intend to use a sinking line blind casting buy three TFO's for the same amount you would be spending on one top dollar rod.


----------

